# HD7k mit gefixtem AF und starkem Leistungszuwachs bei GPGPU



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Im Forum von xtremsystem.org wurden einige neue Folien geleaked, was ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten will.

Wie der Leak zur kommenden HD7k Serie von AMD zeigt, wurde das AF-Problem der bisherigen Karten scheinbar gelöst, wie man hier sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch scheint AMD wie von mir bereits seit langem vermutet den Fokus recht deutlich auf GPGPU gelegt zu haben. Dadurch sind Leistungssteigerungen von bis zu ~350% im Vergleich zur HD6970 möglich.

Ob bei AES256 allerdings sogenannte SpezialFunktionUnits (SFUs) zum Einsatz kommen, ist nicht klar. Der relativ geringe Leistungszuwachs von rund 50% bei der Mandelbrotberechnung in DoublePercision, lässt allerdings sehr stark vermuten, dass die Möglichkeit zur Limitierung der DP-Leistung bei den Radeon Karten von AMD genutzt wird. Bereits auf dem FusionDeveloperSummit wurde über die Möglichkeit berichtet, die SPP-Ratio variabel anpassen zu können, ähnlich wie dies nVidia bereits bei Fermi tut. Statt dem theoretischen 1:2 Verhältnis wird wahrscheinlich ein 1:4 Verhältnis gewält. 1:8 ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht völlig unmöglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist natürlich sehr bedauerlich, das AMD nicht mehr wie bisher die volle DP-Leistung auch bei den Consumer-Karten zur Verfügung stellt, aber auch in gewissen Grenzen verständlich. Immerhin will man ja einen Kaufanreiz für die deutlich teureren Profi-Karten schaffen, zumal nVidia die DP-Leistung noch weitaus massiver beschneidet. Eventuell zieht ja nVidia bei Kepler gleich und erhöht die DP-Leistung auf ein ähnliches Niveau wie AMD. Dann hätte dieser Schritt von AMD wenigstens etwas gutes.

Quelle:xtremesystems

PS: hier noch die beiden anderen Folien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yassin2605 (20. Dezember 2011)

Gute Nachrichten mit dem AF. So wie es aussieht werden wohl alle oder fast alle Folien schon vor dem 22 geleakt sein. Jetzt fehlt nur noch sowas wie Phsyx , dann gibts kein argument mehr für Nvidia : D


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, das könnte ja kommen. nVidia hat sich ja genötigt gefühlt, CUDA zu öffnen. Also ihre LLVM so zu gestalten, das man Schnittstellen für unterschiedliche andere Programmiersprachen und Hardware bereitstellen kann.

Bleibt halt nur die Frage, ob nVidia da nicht den Finger drauf hält, und PhysX auf AMD Karten zu verhindern.


----------



## 13:37 (20. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es doch - die CPU bezogene Havok Physic-Engine.


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Dezember 2011)

Es geht hier aber um GPU-Physik...


----------



## JSXShadow (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Nvidia schlau ist, werden sie Physx nie für andere GraKa-Hersteller freigeben...warum =? Naja ganz einfach, weil Nvidia damals die Ageia übernommen hat und sämtliche Lizenzen und Patente mit obendrauf...das ist nunmal ihr Markenzeichen geworden das schöne GPU Physx. Physx bleibt so lange NV only, solange Apple z.B. sein Design Patentieren lässt (o.o und das ist wesentlich erbärmlicher). 

BTT: Ich bleibe wohl bei Nvidia, nein nicht nur wegen Physx, ich hatte mir einfach mehr erwartet, klar die GPGPU Leistung ist erheblich verbessert wurden bei den guten alten Radeons, aber WTH =? Das können Nvidias Karten mindestens genauso gut, gleiches bei dem AF und das schon weit länger. Von der Leistungsfähigkeit scheint die guten 7kHDs auch nich sonderlich abzuheben von der Vorgängerserie, aber naja, vlt sind ja wieder paar Preis/Leistungsgranaten dabei  das ist aber auch das Einzigste was AMD mit den Radeons immer wieder schafft, den Preis/Leistungs Thron. Ich würde wirklich gern mal sehen das sie mal ne schnellere Karte im Portefolio haben die selbst Nvidia alt aussehen lässt, oder sie bleiben weiterhin der High End Graka Discounter xDD 

BTW: 500 Euro für das Topmodell von der 7kHD Serie ist wohl kaum Konkurenzfähig, aber wird wohl eh auf knapp 300 absacken, ich meine, die Leute wollen blanke Spieleleistung, who cares about GPGPU, davon profitieren immernoch die wenigsten Spiele, außerdem ändert AMD eh die Treiber wahrscheinlich nicht, was meiner Meinung nach immernoch der größte Kritikpunkt an AMDs GraKas ist.

Ohne ein Fanboy zu sein enttäuscht mich die 7kHD Serie jetzt schon vor Release, weil ich weis das sie Nvidias 6XX Serie so gut wie nichts im Top-End Bereich entgegensetzen werden können und das ist sehr schlecht für die Preise >.< Gleichschnelle Grafikkarten + Preisschlacht = Sehr günstig für die Verbruacher, nur leider ist das schon ewig nicht mehr so, ausser vlt in der Mittelklasse, bei den High End Modellen stagnieren die Preise


----------



## AnthraX (20. Dezember 2011)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn Nvidia schlau ist, werden sie Physx nie für andere GraKa-Hersteller freigeben...warum =? Naja ganz einfach, weil Nvidia damals die Ageia übernommen hat und sämtliche Lizenzen und Patente mit obendrauf...das ist nunmal ihr Markenzeichen geworden das schöne GPU Physx. Physx bleibt so lange NV only, solange Apple z.B. sein Design Patentieren lässt (o.o und das ist wesentlich erbärmlicher).
> 
> BTT: Ich bleibe wohl bei Nvidia, nein nicht nur wegen Physx, ich hatte mir einfach mehr erwartet, klar die GPGPU Leistung ist erheblich verbessert wurden bei den guten alten Radeons, aber WTH =? Das können Nvidias Karten mindestens genauso gut, gleiches bei dem AF und das schon weit länger. Von der Leistungsfähigkeit scheint die guten 7kHDs auch nich sonderlich abzuheben von der Vorgängerserie, aber naja, vlt sind ja wieder paar Preis/Leistungsgranaten dabei  das ist aber auch das Einzigste was AMD mit den Radeons immer wieder schafft, den Preis/Leistungs Thron. Ich würde wirklich gern mal sehen das sie mal ne schnellere Karte im Portefolio haben die selbst Nvidia alt aussehen lässt, oder sie bleiben weiterhin der High End Graka Discounter xDD
> 
> ...


 

weil ich weis das sie Nvidias 6XX Serie so gut wie nichts im Top-End Bereich entgegensetzen werden können
-
lol. Lass mich bitte mit in deine Glaskugel schauen. Aber zu deiner Aussage im High End bereich. Also AMD Putzt derzeit in fast jedem Bereich mit Nvidia den boden, um es krass auszudrücken. Und wen juckt es wenn die GTX580 ein bisschen schneller ist als eine HD6970. Das ist Meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau. Und wer ein bisschen den Druchblick hat, weiß, das dieses Segment nicht ganz so Entscheidend ist (zumindest finanziell).
Also laut deinen Aussagen erscheinst du mir schon als Fanboy. und die Tolle GTX6xx muss auch erstmal beweisen das sie was taugen. Aber du weißt ja schon das die Radeons denen nix entgegensetzen können. Tut mir leid aber solche Aussagen lassen dich alles andere als Objektiv erscheinen (zumal es noch keinen wirklich Aussagenden Benches der 7ks gibt). Und Ernst nehmen kann man dihc so auch nicht 

achja nur mal so als Bsp:

HD 6950 > GTX 560 /ti/ti 448
HD 6870 > Als alles was NV bis 170 € bietet.

und nur um das mal so klar zu machen. Diese karten reichen im moment für ALLES aus. Außer für Crysis in Eyefinity oder so. Aber da muss man bei nvidia ja gar nicht erst dran denken 

achja und ich sehe das objektiv. Hatte selber eine GTX460, GTX260 Black Edition, 9800GTX, 8600GTS und und und


----------



## eXEC-XTX (20. Dezember 2011)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Diese karten reichen im moment für *ALLES* aus. *Außer* für Crysis in Eyefinity oder so. Aber da muss man bei nvidia ja gar nicht erst dran denken


 Die Karten reichen für ALLES! Außer für Crysis 1/2, Metro 2033, GTA-4 und generell hohe Auflösungen mit hohem AntiAliasing...

Finde den Fehler


----------



## Allwisser (20. Dezember 2011)

AnthraX schrieb:


> weil ich weis das sie Nvidias 6XX Serie so gut wie nichts im Top-End Bereich entgegensetzen werden können
> -
> lol. Lass mich bitte mit in deine Glaskugel schauen. Aber zu deiner Aussage im High End bereich. Also AMD Putzt derzeit in fast jedem Bereich mit Nvidia den boden, um es krass auszudrücken. Und wen juckt es wenn die GTX580 ein bisschen schneller ist als eine HD6970. Das ist Meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau. Und wer ein bisschen den Druchblick hat, weiß, das dieses Segment nicht ganz so Entscheidend ist (zumindest finanziell).
> Also laut deinen Aussagen erscheinst du mir schon als Fanboy. und die Tolle GTX6xx muss auch erstmal beweisen das sie was taugen. Aber du weißt ja schon das die Radeons denen nix entgegensetzen können. Tut mir leid aber solche Aussagen lassen dich alles andere als Objektiv erscheinen (zumal es noch keinen wirklich Aussagenden Benches der 7ks gibt). Und Ernst nehmen kann man dihc so auch nicht
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

er sagte, amd wird nvidia im top-end bereich nichts entgegensetzen können, und du kommst hier mit vergleichen in der 170euro-ramschliga. 

amds schnellste grafikkarte ist langsamer als nvidias schnelleste grafikkonfiguration.

und damit hat er absolut recht.

und dann schreibst du in dem einen satz, amd würde in fast jedem bereich mit nvidia den boden putzen...das ist mal so reißerisch...

selbst die pcgameshardware kaufempfehlung bis 200euro benennt eine nvidia. so mal als beispiel für den lowcostbereich.

das hat einfach kein handundfuß was du da schreibst.


----------



## Rollora (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe übrigens auf keiner einzigen Folie was von "LEISTUNGSZUWACHS" sondern  das kryptische, auf alle arten hin interpretierbare "Utilization per square mm".
So wie die Folie aussieht ist nämlich wirklich nur die Benutzung, nicht die reine Performance gemeint. Letztere DÜRFTE zwar Analog dazu verlaufen, würde sie das wirklich, wäre sie explizit erwähnt, ist also eher komisch, die Folie


eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Die Karten reichen für ALLES! Außer für Crysis  1/2, Metro 2033, GTA-4 und generell hohe Auflösungen mit hohem  AntiAliasing...
> 
> Finde den Fehler


 
Ab wann sinds hohe Auflösungen? Ich spiel in 1080P auf einem 27 Zöller und hab' bei keinem bei dem von dir genannten Spielen ruckeln, und das sogar bei der AKTUELLEN Generation der Karten, nicht der 7xxxer


----------



## AMD (20. Dezember 2011)

Allwisser schrieb:


> amds schnellste grafikkarte ist langsamer als nvidias schnelleste grafikkonfiguration.


 Wenn man sich nur auf diese Aussage bezieht: Die HD 6990 ist schneller als die GTX 590 
So viel zu AMD hat nvidia nix im Highend-Bereich entgegen zu setzen


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2011)

OK.
Wer hat die Preisbereiche festgelegt?
Und für wen? Spieler? Wenn ja welche? WOW? COD? BF3? Crysis?

NV's High-End Modelle sind meist schneller als die von AMD (außer Notebook).

Dafür sind sie meist lauter und Strom hungriger.

Bis jetzt kann diese zusätzliche Rechenpower doch nur in noch mehr Grafikmodi wie SSGAAXDWSS WTF!, eingesetzt werden.

Nur der GPUcomputing Bereich profitiert zurzeit.

Neue Grafikkarten werden wohl nie mehr High-End-Monster sein müssen weil Spiel XY das braucht. Da reicht für die heutigen Umsetzungen meist eine HD 4850. Das weiß ich weil ich das so mache. Nur das fehlende DX11 stört.
Dafür ist die Entwicklung der Leadplatform Konsole zu langsam.


----------



## Kubiac (20. Dezember 2011)

Ach Leute, die ständigen Sch****vergleiche sind völlig unnötig und noch dazu kindisch.
Ich hoffe dass AMD gute und schnelle Grafikkarten hinbekommt, denn nur so hat Nvidia Konkurrenz und nur so bleiben die Preise bezahlbar.
Schaut euch Intel mit ihren i7 an. AMD kann da nicht mithalten und schon kosten die i7 ein Haufen Geld. Wieviel würden sie wohl kosten, wenn die Bulldozer CPUs gleichschnell oder schneller gewesen währen?


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2011)

Allwisser schrieb:


> amds schnellste grafikkarte ist langsamer als nvidias schnelleste grafikkonfiguration.


Es wurde zwar schon gesagt, aber nur dem Nachdruck willen: Die HD6990 ist schneller als die GTX590. So viel dazu 



JSXShadow schrieb:


> BTT: Ich bleibe wohl bei Nvidia, nein nicht nur wegen Physx, ich hatte mir einfach mehr erwartet, klar die GPGPU Leistung ist erheblich verbessert wurden bei den guten alten Radeons, aber WTH =? Das können Nvidias Karten mindestens genauso gut, gleiches bei dem AF und das schon weit länger. Von der Leistungsfähigkeit scheint die guten 7kHDs auch nich sonderlich abzuheben von der Vorgängerserie, aber naja, vlt sind ja wieder paar Preis/Leistungsgranaten dabei  das ist aber auch das Einzigste was AMD mit den Radeons immer wieder schafft, den Preis/Leistungs Thron. Ich würde wirklich gern mal sehen das sie mal ne schnellere Karte im Portefolio haben die selbst Nvidia alt aussehen lässt, oder sie bleiben weiterhin der High End Graka Discounter xDD
> 
> BTW: 500 Euro für das Topmodell von der 7kHD Serie ist wohl kaum Konkurenzfähig, aber wird wohl eh auf knapp 300 absacken, ich meine, die Leute wollen blanke Spieleleistung, who cares about GPGPU, davon profitieren immernoch die wenigsten Spiele, außerdem ändert AMD eh die Treiber wahrscheinlich nicht, was meiner Meinung nach immernoch der größte Kritikpunkt an AMDs GraKas ist.
> 
> Ohne ein Fanboy zu sein enttäuscht mich die 7kHD Serie jetzt schon vor Release, weil ich weis das sie Nvidias 6XX Serie so gut wie nichts im Top-End Bereich entgegensetzen werden können und das ist sehr schlecht für die Preise >.< Gleichschnelle Grafikkarten + Preisschlacht = Sehr günstig für die Verbruacher, nur leider ist das schon ewig nicht mehr so, ausser vlt in der Mittelklasse, bei den High End Modellen stagnieren die Preise


 
Na wenn du dich damit nicht GANZ hart auf die Nase legst, und ziemlich böses Pipi in die Augen bekommst. Gewisse Leaker, die mit der HD7970 zu 100% Recht hatten, und schon ziemlich viele Infos zu den GTX7xx haben, ja 700 nicht 600 nVidia überspringt mal wieder , haben klar gesagt, dass die GK104, welche wohl im Januar-Februar kommen wird, gerade so mit der 7950 konkurrieren werden. Die 7970 ist aber klar außer Reichweite. Naja und dann wirste bis Ende Q2 oder Q3 warten müssen bis der GK100 kommt, welcher dann aber wohl die 7970 recht deutlich in den Boden stampfen wird. Das sind dann aber 6 Monate+ in denen AMD unangefochten die Spitze in Händen hält, und ob dann ein Konter von AMD kommt ist nicht bekannt. Das Blatt könnte sich also recht schnell dann wieder zu AMDs Gunsten wenden.

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht dein Weltbild zerstört.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Na wenn du dich damit nicht GANZ hart auf die Nase legst, und ziemlich böses Pipi in die Augen bekommst. Gewisse Leaker, die mit der HD7970 zu 100% Recht hatten, und schon ziemlich viele Infos zu den GTX7xx haben, ja 700 nicht 600 nVidia überspringt mal wieder , haben klar gesagt, dass die GK104, welche wohl im Januar-Februar kommen wird, gerade so mit der 7950 konkurrieren werden. Die 7970 ist aber klar außer Reichweite. Naja und dann wirste bis Ende Q2 oder Q3 warten müssen bis der GK100 kommt, welcher dann aber wohl die 7970 recht deutlich in den Boden stampfen wird. Das sind dann aber 6 Monate+ in denen AMD unangefochten die Spitze in Händen hält, und ob dann ein Konter von AMD kommt ist nicht bekannt. Das Blatt könnte sich also recht schnell dann wieder zu AMDs Gunsten wenden.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht dein Weltbild zerstört.


 
Das sehe ich genau so - bei einem First-to-market Vorsprung für AMD von mehreren Monaten ist es schon fast egal wie gut Kepler wird.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Das sehe ich genauso, war bei der HD5xxx Serie ja auch der Fall!


----------



## Bennz (20. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so - bei einem First-to-market Vorsprung für AMD von mehreren Monaten ist es schon fast egal wie gut Kepler wird.



 Sau geil! du rafst aber schon das da nen NVIDIA Mittelklasse chip gegen die 7950-7970 antritt und nur nen bisl langsamer sein soll (OC Versionen aussen vor), schöner vorsprung für AMD der Preis wirds dann machen, oder aber die Freude aufs warten DES KEPLER.


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Dezember 2011)

OMG hört alle mit den Fanboy gequatsche auf...

Es ist zu unser aller Vorteil wenn die Karten beider Hersteller gut werden und basta.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Dezember 2011)

Bennz schrieb:
			
		

> Sau geil! du rafst aber schon das da nen NVIDIA Mittelklasse chip gegen die 7950-7970 antritt und nur nen bisl langsamer sein soll (OC Versionen aussen vor), schöner vorsprung für AMD der Preis wirds dann machen, oder aber die Freude aufs warten DES KEPLER.



Und du raffst aber auch das auf den Folien garnichts von nVidia steht oder !? Lies mal richtig, da steht HD 6970!


----------



## wakey (20. Dezember 2011)

Jungens, jungens, der Thread hier mutet einem fast schon wieder wie so'n "typischer" Fanboy-Flamewar an, nur ohne die beschimpfungen (Netiquette sei dank ^^) 
Ja klar, die HD Serie wird in absehbarer Zeit nie den absoluten Leistungsthron erringen, wie auch, AMD fährt doch ganz überdeutlich auf der Preis/Leistungs schiene.
Sei es jetzt mit GPU's oder auch CPU's. Ich kann nur sagen ich find die Leistung für das Geld echt ok, auch wenn Nvidia natürlich seine Reize hat, gerade wenn man auf der hardcore Schiene fährt und einem Wurscht is wie viel Geld man in seinen PC pumpt.
Aber was schreib ich da, ihr wissts doch eh


----------



## firejohn (20. Dezember 2011)

Ati oder Nvidia besser hin oder her, was viele Fachmagazine aber nicht genau untersucht haben: Mit wieviel Watt wird die Leistung erreicht. Und da kenne ich nur die Seite Tonshardware. Sie untersuchten diese Thematik, was rauskam:

Ati hat ein besseres "Leistungsindex/Watt" Qoutienten.

Das ist wie im direkten Vergleich von Intel und Amd Prozessoren. 

Also um einen effizienten Rechner haben zu wollen ist die Konstellation Intel CPU mit einer Ati Grafikkarte empfehlenswert,
vorallem im Gamingbereich.

Ich persönlich habe momentan eine Intel CPU und eine Nvidia Graikkarte (GTX260) und mir sind die derzeitigen Grafikkarten etwas zu schwach (Single GPU Karten). Bei mir liegt BF3 seit fast 2 Monaten uninstalliert rum (hat aber noch n anderen Grund ^^). Und da die Finanzen im Moment recht gut sind verfolge ich die News zur Ati 7000er Serie aufmerksam. 

Noch dazu kommt: Im moment benutze ich CUDA nur um Videos in ein kleines mp4 Format zu komprimieren. Da dies aber Intels Quick Sync sogar, und sehr überraschenderweise/beeindruckend, schneller erledigt, wird für mich CUDA überflüssig. 

Noch was zu Niedrig-Watt Pc's: Die E-350 ist immer noch sehr empfehlenswert, für nen kleinen 24h dedicated Server. Und PC Games liefert in der aktuellen Ausgabe Tipps dieses sogar auf eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von etwas über 17 Watt zu trimmen. 

Gruß
firejohn


----------



## Jan565 (20. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Hersteller ist besser? 

Es gibt keinen!

Der GK104 der jetzt kommen soll, ist High-End, nur mal so am Rande und wird Garantiert nicht an die 7970 oder so ran kommen, schließlich ist es immer noch die alte und vor allem sehr Hungrige Fermi Architektur. Die HD7K wird zu 100% mit dem Model jede NV Karte in Sachen Leistung und vor allem Verbrauch, deutlich überlegen sein. Dann kommt Kepler mit der GTX7XX und wird auf der gleichen Größe etwas entgegen bieten. Die Leaks sagen etwas von GTX590 Level in einer Karte. Wenn ich Ehrlich bin, und die HD7970 zwischen GTX580 und 6990 liegt, erwarte ich das sogar von NV. Aber dann wird wohl bald darauf die HD8K kommen, wenn das Namesshema nicht geändert wird und es kommt wieder zum Schlag gegen NV. Und so weiter, und so weiter. Zumindest war es in der Vergangenheit meistens so!


----------



## D4K1NE (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm.... ich lese hier immer nur "xy ist besser" oder "yx ist besser" - die objektivität fehlt hier bissl.
Diese streitereien überlass ich euch, allerdings möchte ich folgende Anmerkung machen (ohne Partei zu ergreifen):
Aussage:
"nVidia hat die schnellsten Karten bzw. ist immer schneller als AMD."
Ich würde hier ganz einfach mal sagen: Nö.
Was viele nicht bedenken bzw. eventuell auch gar nicht wissen ist das Verhalten der nVidia Karten in Rechnern, die nicht ähnlich der Testerechner von pcgh sind. Laut einem Test in einem der Magazine (ich glaub 12/11 war´s) skaliert die Leistung der GeForce-Karten stark mit der Anzahl der CPU Kerne. Erst ab 3 Kernen beginnt die 580 die 6970 zu überholen. Darunter liegt die AMD Karte klar in front (was auch bei einigen Spielen in sehr hohen Auflösungen der Fall ist - als mehr als 1080p). Klar werden sich mit Sicherheit hier viele denke wer denn überhaupt solche CPUs nutzt. Da ist dann eine Steam-Umfrage (auch in gesagter Magazinausgabe vorhanden) recht interessant anzusehen. Laut dieser Umfrage nutzen fast 50% (!) aller User noch einen Rechner mit zwei oder weniger Kernen.

Welche Karte ist wohl für einen großen Teil der Kunden langsamer?!

Ich will nVidia hier nicht schlecht machen, war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit deren Leistung (besitze eine 460er 1GB) und hatte auch vor mir demnächst eine 580 zu kaufen, was sich aber durch den zeitnahen Release (vorerst) erledigt hat.

Spätestens am 22. wissen wir dann definitv wie viel Dampf die 7970 haben wird und in wie fern welche Karte mit welcher den "Boden aufwischt"! 

So far, stay tuned!


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Na wenn du dich damit nicht GANZ hart auf die Nase legst, und ziemlich böses Pipi in die Augen bekommst. Gewisse Leaker, die mit der HD7970 zu 100% Recht hatten, und schon ziemlich viele Infos zu den GTX7xx haben, ja 700 nicht 600 nVidia überspringt mal wieder , haben klar gesagt, dass die GK104, welche wohl im Januar-Februar kommen wird, gerade so mit der 7950 konkurrieren werden. Die 7970 ist aber klar außer Reichweite. Naja und dann wirste bis Ende Q2 oder Q3 warten müssen bis der GK100 kommt, welcher dann aber wohl die 7970 recht deutlich in den Boden stampfen wird. Das sind dann aber 6 Monate+ in denen AMD unangefochten die Spitze in Händen hält, und ob dann ein Konter von AMD kommt ist nicht bekannt. Das Blatt könnte sich also recht schnell dann wieder zu AMDs Gunsten wenden.


 
Sollte AMD den GPU-Tron für ein paar Monate halten können wäre das doch auch mal zu begrüßen. Schließlich werden sie danach wohl wie meist auch wieder von NV abgelöst. Der NV-Käufer wird eh auf den GK100 warten, und kann die paar Monate wohl verkraften.

Also wäre nach diesem Wechsel an der Spitze doch für jeden was dabei.


----------



## AnthraX (20. Dezember 2011)

Finde es teilweise schade wie Leute Hersteller teilweise vergöttern, wir reden hier über !!GRAFIKKARTEN!!. Und, nur um es Leuten hier klar zu machen, die leider nicht verstanden haben was ich mit meiner reißerischen Ausdrucksweise veruscht habe rüber zu bringen. 
Einer meiner Vorredner auf der ersten Seite begann reißerisch Pro Nvidia und COntram AMD zu reden. Dem entgegne ich mit ähnlicher Ausdrucksweise. aber BTT:

Die Aussage das AMD NV HIghEnd technisch nichts entgegenzusetzen hat ist einfach DUMM und FALSCH. JA, ich drücke es extra so extrem aus, erneut, um wieder einmal klarzumachen wie kindlich hier einige ausdrücken. Feuer bekämpft man halt am besten mit feuer.
Aber um die Aussage mal ein wenig zu analysieren. Ich verweise da auch mal auf Tests einer anderen namhaften HW Seite:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Nach "nix entgegenzusetzen" sieht mir das leider nicht aus. in hohen, sehr leistungsbezogenen Auflösungen etc liegt die HD6990 sogar in front. Auch wenn ich damit vllt das Weltbild einiger Leute hier zerstöre. AMD ist gleich auf und ist in manchen fällen auch nur wenige Prozent langsamer als vergleichbare Nvidia Karten (Im High end Sektor.... jaaaahaaaa da ist AMD Vertreten liebe leute).
Von niederen Preisklassen fange ich besser nicht an zu erzählen.
Ich persönlich arbeite in einem Fachhandel für PC Technik. Also ein klein bisschen Ahnung vom Markt und was die Kunden wollen habe ich schon. Und der Kunde achtet in solchen Zeiten auf Geld. Er will wissen was er brauch um flüssig zu spielen und da ist das beste im mom die HD6870. Auch das tut mir leid liebe NVler. Natürlich bietet auch Nvidia vorteile. Die Aussage NV sei schneller und besser und geiler und hübscher und attraktiver und erotischer und anturnender und besser im Bett(Achtung einige Begriffe sind Satirisch gemeint) als AMD ist Kindlich. Solche Leute nehme ich leider nicht ernst (bitte fühlt euch nciht angegriffen, aber ich denke auch IHR nehmt mich nicht ernst).

Lasst uns einfach abwarten. Und wer weiß... vllt verirrt sich einer der NV Jünger zu einer HD7k oder auch andersrum... Einen Bericht in der Bild Zeitung wäre es wert


----------



## Jason197666 (20. Dezember 2011)

Was muss ich mir den unter der "DP-Leistung" vorstellen? Und warum sind die Karten, die die Gamer kaufen, beschnitten? Hat das was mit den Serverkarten zu tun? Also die Tesla-, Quadro- und Fire Karten?!


----------



## Ovaron (20. Dezember 2011)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Finde es teilweise schade wie Leute Hersteller teilweise vergöttern, wir reden hier über !!GRAFIKKARTEN!!. Und, nur um es Leuten hier klar zu machen, die leider nicht verstanden haben was ich mit meiner reißerischen Ausdrucksweise veruscht habe rüber zu bringen.
> Einer meiner Vorredner auf der ersten Seite begann reißerisch Pro Nvidia und COntram AMD zu reden. Dem entgegne ich mit ähnlicher Ausdrucksweise. aber BTT:
> 
> Die Aussage das AMD NV HIghEnd technisch nichts entgegenzusetzen hat ist einfach DUMM und FALSCH. JA, ich drücke es extra so extrem aus, erneut, um wieder einmal klarzumachen wie kindlich hier einige ausdrücken. Feuer bekämpft man halt am besten mit feuer.
> ...


 Hättest du deinen Kommentar nicht so reißerisch und übertrieben geschrieben, würde ich dir sogar recht geben, denn von der Grundaussage hast du sogar recht. 
Das habe ich bei Kaufberatungen in unserer kleinen Hardwareecke (Worldofplayers) auch schon häufiger gehabt, das User explizit nach NVidia Grafikkarten gerfragt haben, obwohl in dem Preisbereich AMD-Karten evt. besser gewesen wären. Und nicht jedem User kann man klar machen, das die Vorteile von NVidia (CUDA sowie PhysX) in der Praxis nur eine geringe Bedeutung haben, oder aber nur in einem ganz bestimmten Anwendungsgebiet von Bedeutung sind.
Diese Vorbehalte gibt es aber im selben Maße auch bei AMD oder Intel (bspw. das auf einen Phenom Sechskerner bestanden wird, obwohl Sandy Bridge in dem Bereich besser wäre, oder aber auch das bei einem geringen Budget für das Gesamtsystem eine Sandy Bridge CPU verlangt wird, und das Gesamtsystem dadurch unausgewogen wird)

Man muss ganz einfach nüchtern sehen, das Sowohl AMD (Grafikkarten & CPU) sowie auch NVidia und Intel interessante Produkte anbieten, auf welche man abhängig von den Anforderungen und dem Budget Vorurteilsfrei zurückgreifen sollte!


----------



## BlackDragon26 (20. Dezember 2011)

firejohn schrieb:


> Ati oder Nvidia besser hin oder her, was viele Fachmagazine aber nicht genau untersucht haben: Mit wieviel Watt wird die Leistung erreicht. Und da kenne ich nur die Seite Tonshardware. Sie untersuchten diese Thematik, was rauskam:
> 
> Ati hat ein besseres "Leistungsindex/Watt" Qoutienten.
> 
> ...


 
Mal ohne Witz und ohne Fanboy geflame: Wenn ich nen Spielerechner hab will ich Leistung mit so wenig kompromiss wie möglich! Da Sch..... ich drauf ob ne AMD weniger verbraucht als ne NV!
Wer nen rechner will der wenig strom frisst sollte ihn nicht zum spielen brauchen


----------



## oksboht (20. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn Kepler wirklich erst in so vielen Monaten in der kommenden GTX7XX Reihe kommt, würde AMD dementsprechend fast ein halbes Jahr die Leistungskrone inne haben (laut Prognosen wohlgemerkt). Und da ist es egal ob Nvidias Kepler dann mit der HD7K Serie den Boden wischt, da ja dann wohl 2 Quartale später AMDs nächster Wurf draußen sein wird. Ergo sollte man sich mehr vor Augen führen, dass das Vergleichen wohl seit der HD5K Reihe wohl nur noch mit der jeweils älteren Architektur wirklich was taugt und man es mit der HD7K vermutlich vorerst schnellsten Chip haben wird.


----------



## spw (20. Dezember 2011)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Mal ohne Witz und ohne Fanboy geflame: Wenn ich nen Spielerechner hab will ich Leistung mit so wenig kompromiss wie möglich! Da Sch..... ich drauf ob ne AMD weniger verbraucht als ne NV!
> Wer nen rechner will der wenig strom frisst sollte ihn nicht zum spielen brauchen


 
Genau meine Meinung...siehe Signatur.


----------



## D4K1NE (20. Dezember 2011)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Mal ohne Witz und ohne Fanboy geflame: Wenn ich nen Spielerechner hab will ich Leistung mit so wenig kompromiss wie möglich! Da Sch..... ich drauf ob ne AMD weniger verbraucht als ne NV!
> Wer nen rechner will der wenig strom frisst sollte ihn nicht zum spielen brauchen



Naja, das mag deine ansicht sein, aber ein großer Teil der Spieler sieht das anders. Da zählt es nicht ob man drei fps mehr als der andere hat oder nicht. Relevant ist in der Regel das stimmige Gesamtkonzept. Und da ist für viele der Verbrauch wichtiger. Lieber 5 - 10 fps weniger, oder der verzicht auf die ein oder andere Grafikoption, als ein Verbrauch der richtig ins Geld gehen kann. Ich will mir auch eine richtige highend-karte holen (wahrscheinlich eine 7970), aber ich würde mir deshalb keine 480er in die Kiste bauen. Deren Verbrauch für die gebotene Leistung ist nicht zeitgemäß.

Aber das ist halt alles Ansichtssache - es bleibt doch nach wie vor jedem selbst überlassen wie viel Geld er in Hardware und deren Betrieb steckt. Der Markt an Grafikkarten / Grafiklösungen ist mehr als ausreichend. Hier sollte wirklich jeder was passendes finden. Und nur weil ich die Meinung eines anderen nicht teile / verstehe muss ich hier deshalb keine parteiischen Aussagen treffen 

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen


----------



## BlackDragon26 (20. Dezember 2011)

zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Naja, das mag deine ansicht sein, aber ein großer Teil der Spieler sieht das anders. Da zählt es nicht ob man drei fps mehr als der andere hat oder nicht. Relevant ist in der Regel das stimmige Gesamtkonzept. Und da ist für viele der Verbrauch wichtiger. Lieber 5 - 10 fps weniger, oder der verzicht auf die ein oder andere Grafikoption, als ein Verbrauch der richtig ins Geld gehen kann. Ich will mir auch eine richtige highend-karte holen (wahrscheinlich eine 7970), aber ich würde mir deshalb keine 480er in die Kiste bauen. Deren Verbrauch für die gebotene Leistung ist nicht zeitgemäß.
> 
> Aber das ist halt alles Ansichtssache - es bleibt doch nach wie vor jedem selbst überlassen wie viel Geld er in Hardware und deren Betrieb steckt. Der Markt an Grafikkarten / Grafiklösungen ist mehr als ausreichend. Hier sollte wirklich jeder was passendes finden. Und nur weil ich die Meinung eines anderen nicht teile / verstehe muss ich hier deshalb keine parteiischen Aussagen treffen
> 
> Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen


 
Genau das ist es! Der eine will leistung egal was es kostet der andere will leistung aber auch die Stromrechnung im auge behalten. Alles in allem ist doch auf dem Markt und selbiges zählt für CPU Intel vs. AMD aber sich immer hinstellen und sagen ja NV stampft AMD ein oder umgekehrt ist naja wer ohne Kompromiss leistung will kaufte in den Letzten 2jahren NV und wer sagt ich brauch Leistung aber halt den verbrauch und die anschaffungskosten im Blick der kaufte eben AMD.
Spiele leistung für alle titel hat man im Highend bereich sowohl bei NV als auch bei AMD genug! 

Also hört mal auf mit den Fanboy Wars das nervt langsam


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde der Verbrauch spielt eine sehr große Rolle, da ich meine Stromrechnung selbst zahlen muss aber auch ordentlich spielen will kommen mir effiziente Lösungen viel attraktiver vor als auf biegen und brechen die Leistungskrone zu erlangen. Ich bin gespannt wie AMD das gelöst hat.


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Dezember 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Verbrauch spielt eine sehr große Rolle, da ich meine Stromrechnung selbst zahlen muss aber auch ordentlich spielen will kommen mir effiziente Lösungen viel attraktiver vor als auf biegen und brechen die Leistungskrone zu erlangen. Ich bin gespannt wie AMD das gelöst hat.


 
Gott sei dank gibt es auch noch Leute hier im Forum die etwas objektiver an die Sache gehen 

Mal sehen was von AMD kommt, wenns nix wird wird eben weiter mit der 5870 gedaddelt, Leistung is ja noch genug vorhanden. Und vielleicht kommt dann mitte dieses Jahres etwas anstängides von NV wer weis.
Ich bin für beide Hersteller offen, nur geht es mir nicht nur um brachiale Gaming Power, der Verbrauch bei der gebotenen Leistung ist für mich entscheident


----------



## KrHome (20. Dezember 2011)

AnthraX schrieb:


> HD 6950 > GTX 560 /ti/ti 448
> HD 6870 > Als alles was NV bis 170 € bietet.
> 
> und nur um das mal so klar zu machen. Diese karten reichen im moment für ALLES aus. Außer für Crysis in Eyefinity oder so. Aber da muss man bei nvidia ja gar nicht erst dran denken


 Also für SGSSAA@DX11, SSAO in vielen Spielen, PhysX, flimmerfreies AF, Downsampling und ein Post Processing AA, das nicht das ganze Bild zermatscht (über den Treiber wohlgemerkt und nicht irgendwelche Frickelei wie Injectoren, Downsampling Tools etc.) langt derzeit keine AMD Karte.

Super man hat es nun - nachdem über 5 Jahre kritisiert wurde - geschafft das AF zu optimieren. Wie lange darf ich auf alle anderen aufgezählten Dinge warten?



firejohn schrieb:


> Ati hat ein besseres "Leistungsindex/Watt" Qoutienten.


 Tatsächlich verbrauchen alle High End Karten derzeit viel zuviel. Wenn  ich mich aber zwischen einer Karte mit abartig hohem Stromverbrauch  (GTX5x0) und den eben genannten Features und einer Karte mit lediglich  unverschämt hohem Stromverbrauch (HD69x0) ohne diese Features  entscheiden muss, nehme ich erstere.

Bei Intel und AMD ist das was ganz anderes. Intel verbraucht 30% weniger und ist trotzdem schneller. Da fällt die Entscheidung wirklich leicht.


----------



## thysol (20. Dezember 2011)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> BTW: 500 Euro für das Topmodell von der 7kHD Serie ist wohl kaum Konkurenzfähig, aber wird wohl eh auf knapp 300 absacken, ich meine, die Leute wollen blanke Spieleleistung, who cares about GPGPU, davon profitieren immernoch die wenigsten Spiele, außerdem ändert AMD eh die Treiber wahrscheinlich nicht, was meiner Meinung nach immernoch der größte Kritikpunkt an AMDs GraKas ist.



Ich weiss ja wirklich nicht was Leute noch an dem AMD Treiber kritisieren. Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem AMD Treiber. Viele Leute sind an GPGPU interessiert und ich finde es auch interessant das du jetzt schon weisst das die HD7970 bald auf 300 absacken wird.



JSXShadow schrieb:


> Ohne ein Fanboy zu sein enttäuscht mich die 7kHD Serie jetzt schon vor Release, weil ich weis das sie Nvidias 6XX Serie so gut wie nichts im Top-End Bereich entgegensetzen werden können und das ist sehr schlecht für die Preise >.< Gleichschnelle Grafikkarten + Preisschlacht = Sehr günstig für die Verbruacher, nur leider ist das schon ewig nicht mehr so, ausser vlt in der Mittelklasse, bei den High End Modellen stagnieren die Preise


 
Deine Glaskugel haette ich auch gerne.



firejohn schrieb:


> Ati oder Nvidia besser hin oder her, was viele Fachmagazine aber nicht genau untersucht haben: Mit wieviel Watt wird die Leistung erreicht. Und da kenne ich nur die Seite Tonshardware. Sie untersuchten diese Thematik, was rauskam:



Tom Hardware ost doch quasi die "Bild" unter den Computerzeitschriften.



firejohn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe momentan eine Intel CPU und eine Nvidia Graikkarte (GTX260) und mir sind die derzeitigen Grafikkarten etwas zu schwach (Single GPU Karten).



Wirklich? Mit einer Geforce GTX 580 kannst du doch fast alles ordentlich zocken, mal von 3D Vision Surround, SGSSAA und son Zeugs abgesehen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon stampft die Geforce GTX 580 deine Geforce GTX 260 in Grund und Boden.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich arbeite in einem Fachhandel für PC Technik. Also ein klein bisschen Ahnung vom Markt und was die Kunden wollen habe ich schon. Und der Kunde achtet in solchen Zeiten auf Geld. Er will wissen was er brauch um flüssig zu spielen und da ist das beste im mom die HD6870. Auch das tut mir leid liebe NVler.


 
Also eine Geforce GTX 560 ist genauso teuer wie die Radeon HD 6870, ist aber schneller.


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2011)

JSXShadow schrieb:


> Wenn Nvidia schlau ist, werden sie Physx nie für andere GraKa-Hersteller freigeben...warum =? Naja ganz einfach, weil Nvidia damals die Ageia übernommen hat und sämtliche Lizenzen und Patente mit obendrauf...das ist nunmal ihr Markenzeichen geworden das schöne GPU Physx. Physx bleibt so lange NV only, solange Apple z.B. sein Design Patentieren lässt (o.o und das ist wesentlich erbärmlicher).


 Damit hast du dich mehr oder weniger ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten: Wer weiß, wie lange es noch PhysX in dieser Form gibt


----------



## firejohn (21. Dezember 2011)

_thysol
Wirklich? Mit einer Geforce GTX 580 kannst du doch fast alles ordentlich zocken, mal von 3D Vision Surround, SGSSAA und son Zeugs abgesehen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon stampft die Geforce GTX 580 deine Geforce GTX 260 in Grund und Boden._

In Grund und Boden...sag mal, wo sind wir denn hier.

Mir sind 70fps mit maximalen Details in BF3 zu wenig. Für ein Spiel, das ich vorhab länger zu spielen. Außerdem rechnet die Ati schneller ohne AA & Co. Mir sind beide eh zu schwach. Aber das heißt bei mir nicht gleich "kein Kaufargument". Da es aber zeitlich passt, liegt die Hoffnung bei der HD7000er. 

Und wieso erwähnst du die GTX260, tut dies zur Sache?

Achja, Bild ist Bild. Und Tomshardware hat auch seine guten Seiten. Viel Gelaber an den Anfängen der Artikel (eher vergleichbar mit Spiegel), aber manchmal mit interessanten Perspektiven. 

Und diese "mir ist scheißegal wieviel Strom ich verbrate". Kann man in der heutigen Zeit, wo das allgemeine Bewusstsein für die Umwelt und nicht nur auf die eigene egoistische Pfennigfuchserei des Strompreises, gesteigert wird und verlangen, dies wenigstens in einer objektiven Betrachtungsweise zu sehen.

Hey mir isses scheißegal ob ich jemals durch den niedrigeren Stromverbrauch die Kosten wieder einbringe.  Mir geht es einfach um die Umwelt und die damit verbundenen Konsequenzen (Atomausstieg nicht realistisch, weil der Bedarf durch erneuerbaren Energien nicht abzudecken ist. Erschwert durch der immensen Nachfrage. )

Ja, ist etwas weit hergeholt, vorallem zu dem eigentlichen Thema. Aber egal wo und wann will ich auch etwas die Augen öffnen. Die Verantwortung wird immer auf andere geschoben. Dabei ist es schon die Wirkung im Kleinen, das im Kollektiv weitaus nehr Gewicht hat.


----------



## Hannibal1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

Senf 

Muß man eine Karte für 300-500 Euro haben für grade mal 5 bis 10 fps mehr ? oder eine cpu für 900?
Ich weiß noch ich habe mir den 3700+ gekauft für 220 Euro Zwei wochen später 75 Euro ^^ und was hab ihr von der fps leistung wenn euer monitor die nicht darstellen Hz ecter. Aber kauft ihr mal solang die leute finden die das für 3-5 Hundert Euro kaufen bleiben die Preise Oben.
Ich denke das man für 150 Euro schon genug Leistung hat um ein Paar Spiele zu zocken z.B. Css mit nur 200 fps anstatt 700 fps^^.
Aber wie geschrieben kauft eine für 500 dann kosten die nächsten 550 und dann 600 usw usw usw .

Ich Frage mich echt manchmal wenn ich hier im Pcgh Forum mich umschaue ob in anderen Dörfern die Banken nachts nicht abgeschlossen werden oder die GeldAutomaten HappyHour haben ,weil 3-5 Hundert  Euro selbst für einen normal Arbeiteten sehr viel Geld ist .

Achso 
Das mit (Css mit nur 200 fps anstatt 700 fps) Brauch jetzt keiner irgenwas zuschreiben es ist die bits nicht wert !!

Ich bin auf jeden fall *FANBOY* von meiner Frau und den Kid´s .

Mfg 
J.G


----------



## belle (21. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, das könnte ja kommen. nVidia hat sich ja genötigt gefühlt, CUDA zu öffnen. Also ihre LLVM so zu gestalten, das man Schnittstellen für unterschiedliche andere Programmiersprachen und Hardware bereitstellen kann.
> 
> Bleibt halt nur die Frage, ob nVidia da nicht den Finger drauf hält, und PhysX auf AMD Karten zu verhindern.


 
Ich denke, dass Nvidia, wie die meisten anderen Unternehmen auch, das nicht aus reiner Freundlichkeit macht, vor allem da es um ihren hauseigenen Liebling Cuda geht. Nvidia will wohl einfach gegenüber OpenCL konkurrenzfähig bleiben, da sie wohl in Zukunft die Gefahr wittern ins Hintertreffen zu geraten und so haben sie das geringere Übel gewählt.


----------



## AnthraX (21. Dezember 2011)

Finde Lustig wie es manche Leute es einfach nciht interessiert wevielStrom die Karten verbrauchen. Kein Wunder das Die Stromanbieter mit dem Preisen machen was sie wollen wenn leute ihren PC ohne rücksicht auf Stromverbrauch nutzen und zusammenstellen. Mal Ehrlich, dazu gibt es nur wenige Gründe:

- ZU VIEL GELD !!
- Man muss die Rechnung nicht selber Zahlen (was einen Menschlich dann aber zum Wrack macht wenn es einem am Axxx vorbei geht wenn andere die Rechnung zahlen)
- Nerd ^^

Geht lieber mit euren Mädels raus was essen für die € die man sparen kann....  Es mag auch Enthusisaten geben, aber auch die sollen sich die Frage stellen ob man nicht mal trotzdem auf den Strom achten sollte.....


----------



## 13:37 (21. Dezember 2011)

Das der Stromverbrauch so ignoriert wird finde ich auch nicht ok.
Meine ~400€ bezahle ich trotzdem gerne, weil es mein Hobby ist - und dafür gebe ich mein verdientes Geld gerne aus

Außerdem gibt es Menschen die ihr Geld viel sinnloser ausgeben - z.B. Raucher


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

13:37 schrieb:


> Das der Stromverbrauch so ignoriert wird finde ich auch nicht ok.
> Meine ~400€ bezahle ich trotzdem gerne, weil es mein Hobby ist - und dafür gebe ich mein verdientes Geld gerne aus
> 
> Außerdem gibt es Menschen die ihr Geld viel sinnloser ausgeben - z.B. Raucher


Richtig.
P.S Bin Raucher


----------



## DarkMo (21. Dezember 2011)

nur weil andre mist machen, kann das keine legitimierung für einen selber sein, auch mist zu machen  so kommt man ned vorran. wenn der einzelne sich sagt "scheiss auf die anderen und ihre meinung, ich spare jetz einfach mal", dann is man warscheinlich garnich so "einsam" mit seiner meinung und plötzlich sind viele auf diesem weg und es bringt auch ma bissl was. ne stadt mit ner mille stromsparender einwohner und eine mit nerm ille "mir doch egal" einwohner... wer hat wohl 5 kraftwerke weniger? xD


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

So ist halt in einer freien Marktwirtschaft.
 P.S. Der Markt wird es von selbst regeln.(Über das liebe Geld)


----------



## 13:37 (21. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist der Stromverbrauch doch wichtig, DarkMo

Es geht um den Preis an sich und ich steig ja jetzt nicht von einer GTX 580 um sondern von einer HD5870 die damals auch 400€ gekostet hat.
Wenn du so denkst sparst du bis du stirbst und hast dir im Leben nie was gegönnt


----------



## AnthraX (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja aber man kann sich ja was gönnen und Strom sparen  Wenn der IDLE verbrauch (denke prozentual die meiste nutzungsdauer) wirklich so gering ist bei den 7ks, dann wäre das ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Leider sieht das kaum einer als richitgen Pluspunkt, was traurig ist....


----------



## Woohoo (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich stelle immer die Beleuchtung von der Tastatur eine Stufe runter um Strom zu sparen und das Gewissen ist dann auch beruhigt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Dezember 2011)

Der Stromverbrauch meiner Graka ist mir nun wirklich völlig egal, hauptsache BF3 läuft flüssig und ruckelt nicht!

Solange der Wald im Game noch grüns ist ja alles ok


----------



## DarkMo (24. Dezember 2011)

echt intressant, wieviele auf den verbrauch pfeiffen oO einerseits brauch man nen größeres und teureres NT, andrerseits hat ein hoher verbrauch die üblichen bekannten nachteile wie höhere wärme entwicklung und damit (minimal?) verringerte leistung usw usf. ggf muss man dann noch mit ner teuren asserkühlung ran, unkuhl. zumal 50 euro im jahr gesparte stromrechnung 50 euro sin ^^ also wenn ich zwei 500euro karten vor mir hab, wo die eine weniger strom frisst bei gleicher oder gar bissl besserer leistung... nehm ich doch die mit weniger stromhunger. wenn mer noch 20 ocken am NT sparen kann, man keinen super duper kühler brauch un auch hier nochma 10 oder 20 ocken (im falle einer wk ja noch viel mehr ^^) einsparen kann und eben im jahr den besagten (in den raum geworfenen) fuffy spart, dann hat man aufs jahr gesehn ne 500 euro karte, die sich preislich durchaus mit ner *rechne* 500-20-20-50 = naja so 400-420 euro karte mit höherem verbrauch messen könnte. kA was ne 580 kostet, aber warn doch glaub auch so um die 400 rum oder? da nehmen die sich quasi kaum noch was, nur das die neuere eben nochma bissl mehr leistet und man auch neue features hat ^^

gut, die neuen features wie pcie3 kann man auch als negativ punkt aufführen  "muss ich ja erst noch nen neues board kaufen - treibt den preis wieder in unangenehme höhen und die ersparnis verpufft". ^^


----------

